# Atwoods Bitters



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

Not the green I was hoping for but still a nice find. Beebs


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

As I've said before, when the snow gets too deep, dig an old attic. Happy Digging & Happy Holidays.. Beebs[]


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

Exactly how old is this anyway? Thanks all...Beebs[]


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello:

 The bottle is most likely BIM...blown in mold b/c I don't know of any pontil variants.  Others will know better.  The age is around 1880's - 1905 or so.  Most of those bitters bottles say "Formerly made by Moses Atwood" so this is the older variant.  I have seen a recent ebay auction that had both this one and the "formerly" one at it went for $13 or so.  The bottle is common but not as common as the "formerly" one.  Enjoy it.  Where did ya find it ? ?
 Madpaddla


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

Hey madpaddla, thanks for the info. As to where I found it. Well here in the Adirondacks there aren't a lot of places to dig once the snow falls, so in the winter a friend of mine & I dig old attic's. It's a lot of fun & we don't go through so many digging with drawls.[] Thanks again & happy Holidays....Beebs[]


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

Madpaddla...I forgot to mention the other attic find, look at *Unexpected Discoveries* for Roy Cox. Nice car for those who collect Roy Cox Thimble Drome. Some of my best finds have been in the attic's. Merry Christmas.. Beebs






 "When the snow is too deep to dig a dump, dig an attic." [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

Beebs, I love digging attics!  Some of my best came from attics also.  Do you go through abandon houses or get permissions?

 Your Atwood's as Ben said is an earlier varient, 1870's 1890's, there is an earlier iron pontiled version and open pontil version, both the same mold as the one you have there.  If the base is a hinge mold it could be 1860's...


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

Thanks for the info Tigue, yes we go through all sorts of places. Every time we get permission, it's actually easy. Find the old place, get the owners name & look em' up. I have never been told no. Maybe it's the baby blues that get em'. []
 Either way we always get permission. I would never disrespect anyones land or broken down home. In the spring we find new places & come winter we have a list of places to go when the snow falls. Believe it or not you get just as dirty in an old attic or farm house. Happy Digging & Happy Holidays.....Beebs []


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

Hey Tigue, I forget to ask, what is a hinge mold. How would I know if that's what this is? Thanks again.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

Beebs, ya attics can be nasty,  especially those open to water and animals, I've seen some with 6 inch's of poop on the floor!    The worst is the heat in the summer.  One time I reached down an eve and felt something, when I pulled it out it turned out to be a turd!  Something about turds and attics...  

 My best find was a house I rented an apartment in, I looked through the attic as I always do old houses.  under an attic window in a wall I looked and saw the top of a bottle only a foot down the wall sitting on a stud.  I pulled it out and it was a dr fischs bitters!

 a hinge mold is a mold that hinged across the bottom, so it leaves a mold mark strait across the base.  Corner to corner on square or rectangular bottles...


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

Tigue, here is a pic of the bottom. It's not a hinge bottom. There is a #2 on the bottom. Hope the pic comes out good enough to see. Poop, I know all about poop. I'll dig right through it with protective clothing on. My friends think I am crazy, but let me show you what crazy has got me. Check out the next pic. I love those poo poo attics..hee hee [] Beebs


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

Ok call me crazy, this was under about 4 or so inches of Racoon poop. Gotta love poop & attics.. lol [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

Not bad for about 20 min. of digging in poop. I also found a wallet full of old coins from the 1800's The wallet was still in good condition considering it's age & the poop it was covered in. I am the one they send in first, I love it. Beebs []


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

The number two would place it in the 1880's, earlier ones have no number and later ones have a different lip.  

 Nice find on those bills!  I'm a little scared of the poo myself, more worried about inhaling poo dust then anything though!  I will get it out of the way if it looks like something good could under it though... nice score!  

 You have got me itching to dig some attics now!  I only have one lined up and I already went through the attic, I am going to remove the fascia off of the eves from the outside though because I have a feeling there might be something in them, and I cant reach them from the attic.  I gotta go scout some more!


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Atwood's Bitters*

Tigue, you have to wear a mask, the kind with the filters. Even if there is no poo the dust alone could kill ya. Hey check out the three leaf clover bottle in the "Before 1900". Not sure if I posted it in the right place or not but I can't  find anything on it at all. Thanks again for all your help. Beebs


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW!That would be cool pulling out those bills.The early smoothbase Atwoods are not as easy to come by as you would think.The newer ones are everywhere.That is a nice one.Doug


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 19, 2007)

doug, what do you think of a smooth base one with label cork and contents? ,matt


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 19, 2007)

Beebs, that is so neat!  I'm happy for you!  Attics seem to be the place to find bills. People renovating houses around here find those in the rafters sometimes.  I'm used to seeing coins, so those are fascinating to see.  Good job!
 Laur


----------



## idigjars (Dec 20, 2007)

Beebs, nice finds!   Congratulations!   Paul


----------



## Beebs (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Laur &  Paul. Like I've said before, I just love attic's. I have found so many things. Believe it or not in an old early 1800 farm house I piced up a book. I then set it down thinking "I have too much already." Then I said ah hell whats one more.I put it in my box & brought it home. The next day I was thumbing through it only to find it was full of lithographs & get this. A news paper dated the day after Lincoln was killed neatly folded inside the book. Other than aging it's in nice shape & it does have a lot of folds. I will pull it out & take a pic for you all to see. Can't imagine it's value, I am trying to find the perfect frame to hang it on the wall. Happy Holidays Everyone....Beebs []


----------



## idigjars (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is cool Beebs.  Can you imagine?  Make sure when you frame that you use archival type materials to preserve it and keep it out of direct light.  Good find!!   I would love to see any pics and thanks for sharing all of that.  Paul


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Beebs great finds. how about posting better pics of the currency? That $5 indian note should easily bring $400

 Chris


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow!  imagine that, 10 bucks just turned into 1000!  

 I dont know anything about the clover bottle, likely a perfume or cologne...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 3, 2009)

here it is robo


----------

